# Steelhead 125



## rubber duck (Jan 15, 2004)

I was going thru my bow hunting tackle box and came across a couple unopened packs of these old Rockets. I had good success with them 8 years ago or so. I know they are owned by someone else now, but I have a dozen total and replacement blades. Does anyone still shoot these? Is the new technology that much better now?


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

i still am shooting them, the 100's the 125's and this year i'm trying the steelhead XL's. Had very good results with all of them, sometimes you get a little hole at entrance but with them you're going to have an exit hole pretty much everytime.


----------

